# Open invitation to local Haunters



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

My haunt will be up until the 2nd weekend of November. I will dismantle the outside display that weekend but the inside basement will remain up for a while. Any NJ/PA/NY haunters who wish to have a tour are welcome. I am usually home all day Friday and Saturday and after 7pm on Sunday. Just email me when you will be there and we can make arrangements. Thank You and Happy Halloween!!


----------

